# Introducing Overkill aka Trash Child (wHOOPS...again?!)



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

So I always said that my next dog would probably be a Malinois puppy, and I wasn't going to have one for another 2-3 years, but my dream pairing came along from one of my favorite breeders, and produced my ideal puppy. Both dam and sire have competed in IPO at a national level with the sire qualifying for this year's world's. Both are incredibly natural and consistent trackers with flashy obedience and a powerful protection routine. The breeding brings in some very solid lines for strong nerves and balanced drives and a generous dosage of angry/fight to keep things interesting. How could I pass on that? 

Photos of the dam are here: https://www.facebook.com/feuergartengsd/photos/?tab=album&album_id=258132821026759
Videos of the dam are here: http://vomfeuergarten.weebly.com/carma-vom-oz-haus.html

Photos of the sire here: https://www.facebook.com/quellwassergermanshepherds/photos/?tab=album&album_id=915596975193163
A video of the sire here: https://vimeo.com/103135311

And the puppy herself, video and photos courtesy of the breeder at vom Feuergarten German Shepherds










































And then last Sunday I flew back with this little monster. Introducing, officially, Bite Risk vom Feuergarten aka "Overkill" aka Trash to her friends.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

*Disclaimer*: Her sweet face is mostly misleading; she's incredibly sweet but also incredibly ANGRY. She stomps around the house being pissed off at absolutely nothing, just growling and barking and grumbling like a little monster truck. She tries to murder the dogs in the neighborhood, gets pissed off at other people for existing, digs her teeth deep into skin and rips, and has a little rage filled heart. But she's also exceptionally lovable, has a stellar off switch, beautiful natural focus, and drives like woah. She is 100% and without a doubt my perfect puppy. I asked for a sweet, smart thing with a good dose of fight and anger and I got exactly that. I am so excited to have her. 










Her eyes, tho


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

And, of course, she has to learn to stack



























And some luring/heeling prep!




































Best puppy









Just the absolute best









I think I love her already!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh. My. God. She's gorgeous. I am so jealous! Literally exactly what I am looking for in my next puppy, except I have no choice but to wait a few more years. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

so sweet , gorgeous !!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I cannot even believe how many dogs you have obtained recently-ish! Your new pup sure seems like a handful.. but perfect for you.  Please keep updating us on this adorable baby and all of your others as well. Hooray for new puppies!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

She's so cute! You're so brave!  Also the name is super awesome.

How come she looked brindle as a baby and now she looks. . .not brindle . Sable?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't even handle this right now. A huge congrats to you! Coolest pack ever!

ETA: The male looks awful familiar... Is it that hunk of a DDR shepherd you posted photos of a while ago from a dog show? Sorry if I'm wrong; you know I don't know my shepherds! 

ETA2: Dexter is just one of the most gorgeous dogs ever.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

sydneynicole said:


> Oh. My. God. She's gorgeous. I am so jealous! Literally exactly what I am looking for in my next puppy, except I have no choice but to wait a few more years. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so soo much, she really is absolutely perfect and the breeder really goes above and beyond. I waited a long long time for an opportunity to get my dream puppy, and I WAS going to wait longer, but couldn't pass this litter up. I am so happy to have her! 



PatriciafromCO said:


> so sweet , gorgeous !!!


Thank you, she is!!



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I cannot even believe how many dogs you have obtained recently-ish! Your new pup sure seems like a handful.. but perfect for you.  Please keep updating us on this adorable baby and all of your others as well. Hooray for new puppies!


Hahahaha ME NEITHER. But really, she's the last one for a while. Just too wonderful an opportunity to really pass on and with my current dogs being 9 1/2, 7, and 5, I figured why not. She's definitely a handful but I wouldn't take a puppy that was anything else! I love her already, and I don't always love puppies!



Willowy said:


> She's so cute! You're so brave!  Also the name is super awesome.
> 
> How come she looked brindle as a baby and now she looks. . .not brindle . Sable?


Whoo, thank you on all counts! And if you're referring to the first photo, it's probably a combination of how dark she was plus the little baby wrinkles. German Shepherds don't come in brindle anymore, but she is indeed a sable! Not sure how dark she'll turn out but she's going through a pretty light phase right now, and will get at least a bit darker.



Canyx said:


> I can't even handle this right now. A huge congrats to you! Coolest pack ever!
> 
> ETA: The male looks awful familiar... Is it that hunk of a DDR shepherd you posted photos of a while ago from a dog show? Sorry if I'm wrong; you know I don't know my shepherds!
> 
> ETA2: Dexter is just one of the most gorgeous dogs ever.


Haha thank you so much, I really am loving this pack! My dream team right here; the grumpy good dog/bad dog Trent, the sweet and sporty Siege, the pretty and feral cinnamon roll Legion, and now the perfect angry angel puppy. I am absolutely in love with the parents and this pairing, both are two of my favorite German Shepherds and the paternal grandsire is another one of my favorites (Quardes Staatsmacht) and I always said I wanted a puppy or grandpuppy by him. 

Dexter is thankfully not DDR lines, as I would not own a puppy from that type of breeding or DDR lines at all or from the breeder who produced my friend's DDR GSD. The large majority of that dog's positive qualities can really only be attributed to his owner for her dedication and thorough socialization and training. Great dog, sweet dog, super well handled and behaved but very typical DDR and those lines are just not what I would want in a working/sport dog at all. Very pretty dogs but I am much happier with a dog like Dexter or Carma who have the pretty looks and the drives for protection sports 

ETA of my own: belatedly realizing this is very down on DDR lines and I want to say this is just personal opinion and experience over the years. I very seriously looked into importing one from such lines from one of the few "good" breeders out there but that phase has long since passed the more I watch GSDs training and working on the field (plus going from Malinois to a DDR GSD would probably drive me crazy!). Each type has its pros and cons and a lot of people don't like the West German working lines either, just as a lot of people don't like Czech lines or Malinois as a breed. Trent has some DDR, there is a dog at the local club from Czech x DDR lines and he's a beast and I love him, but even speaking objectively the drives come from the non-DDR side. I kinda vented a bit with several friends on this topic so it's a bit sore for me haha


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Gahdammit I wrote a whole thing and it got deleted. In a nutshell, thanks for clarifying! I always thought DDR shepherds were very drivey and just thicker boned/bigger headed versions of other GSDs. I think what threw me is 1. I know nothing! Derpy depry derp! and 2. To my untrained eye Dexter looks like he has heavier bone structure than the 'typical' West GSDs I see. And I ADORE his head. The dam is a stunner too though. 

Anyways, not to take the attention away from Trash. She is going to grow up gorgeous. So so gorgeous.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Trash monster!! I didn't know I could be so in love with a puppy I've never met haha. She literally sounds like the most perfect puppy ever, anger and all. I cannot wait to watch her grow up!

Also, this picture <3 


Equinox said:


>


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Trent says, "Overkill is an understatement with THREE Malinois in da house, now!" 

:doh:


She is a major cutie! Congrats!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Canyx said:


> Gahdammit I wrote a whole thing and it got deleted. In a nutshell, thanks for clarifying! I always thought DDR shepherds were very drivey and just thicker boned/bigger headed versions of other GSDs. I think what threw me is 1. I know nothing! Derpy depry derp! and 2. To my untrained eye Dexter looks like he has heavier bone structure than the 'typical' West GSDs I see. And I ADORE his head. The dam is a stunner too though.
> 
> Anyways, not to take the attention away from Trash. She is going to grow up gorgeous. So so gorgeous.


I did the EXACT same thing when I was trying to post this photo thread...got all the photos gathered up and accidentally deleted everything x.x But no problem, and no worries about taking any attention away from the Trash Child...she gets plenty of it LOL I'm always happy to talk shepherds of all kinds! My bias is totally going to show, so you'd have to forgive that, but as much as I love some individual DDR GSDs, overall as a type they have been essentially bred for the fad market. 

It's not to say that they're not driven, but the drivey ones are driven in ways that make them more difficult to work and train in protection sport. You'll find there are breeders who import and breed them with working titles but rarely do you see them competing at high levels of IPO or PSA or the like. In my personal experience (so that'll vary depending on who you ask), there is some trickiness when it comes to nerves, generally more intense and longer lasting fear periods as they're maturing, slow rates of maturity, thresholds being too high to be easy in sport yet very low in real life scenarios, etc. That said, their positive traits include what's usually a very good nose and potential for SAR depending on the pedigree and (according to a few breeders) more potential as herding/tending dogs.



mudypony said:


> Trash monster!! I didn't know I could be so in love with a puppy I've never met haha. She literally sounds like the most perfect puppy ever, anger and all. I cannot wait to watch her grow up!
> 
> Also, this picture <3


Thank you soooo much!! She is seriously SUCH A GOOD PUPPY, I really hope this love affair continues <3 I am so excited she's finally home.



BellaPup said:


> Trent says, "Overkill is an understatement with THREE Malinois in da house, now!"
> 
> :doh:
> 
> ...


Hahahaha hey now, she may be a brown dog but she's definitely all German Shepherd! She actually balances out the numbers, though Trent can't be around her too much yet because he's much too overbearing and will correct the crap out of puppies for no reason. And thank you so much!!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Equinox said:


> Hahahaha hey now, she may be a brown dog but she's definitely all German Shepherd! She actually balances out the numbers, though Trent can't be around her too much yet because he's much too overbearing and will correct the crap out of puppies for no reason. And thank you so much!!


Hahaha! ooops! Totally read your post wrong! If I could have opened the pics/vids here at work that you attached of the parents, that would have set me straight.

Well, guess your family is all even-steven now  

This is great for us, too: more dogs = more EQ pics! :becky:


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

She's beautiful. More than that, she sounds like basically your dream puppy. Awful and naughty and crazy, but all in the most perfect ways! Haha. She'll be an incredible animal when she grows up. She's got great lines, is from a great breeder, and now has an AWESOME owner to funnel all that energy and drive. Your pictures of her are wonderful!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

GrinningDog said:


> She's beautiful. More than that, she sounds like basically your dream puppy. Awful and naughty and crazy, but all in the most perfect ways! Haha. She'll be an incredible animal when she grows up. She's got great lines, is from a great breeder, and now has an AWESOME owner to funnel all that energy and drive. Your pictures of her are wonderful!


Um, not to derail this thread, but... DIDN'T YOU JUST GET A PUPPY TOO SO WHERE ARE YOUR PHOTOS WOMAN?!?!?


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

She is precious! And how awesome that she is a Carma puppy! She looks like she's everything you've ever dreamed of and I hope that you two have the best of adventures together. Can't wait to hear more and watch her grow up!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

So cute! Rather you than me though  I wish you all the best of luck and many happy years together


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

*furiously tapping computer screen*

UPDATES. Why are there no updates?!!?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Canyx said:


> *furiously tapping computer screen*
> 
> UPDATES. Why are there no updates?!!?


op2::wave::whoo::bump::lalala:


pacing and checking at the Caucasian Camp as well !!!!!!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

This is one thread that I hope gets updated. All the time.


----------

